
Linux virtualization on Fuchsia - techenthusiast
https://techspecs.blog/blog/2018/3/20/linux-virtualization-on-fuchsia
======
andreiw
neat, arm64 and x64 hypervisor in Fuchsia??

~~~
techenthusiast
Yeah. And if you wanted to virtualize Android apps...

------
EpicBlackCrayon
Fuschia = Windows 10

Flutter = UWP

Android Apps = Legacy x86 Apps?

Who will win?

